
Retroshare 0.6 final release notes - buovjaga
https://retroshareteam.wordpress.com/2016/02/07/release-notes-for-final-0-6-0/
======
buovjaga
Grab it here:
[http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/downloads.html](http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/downloads.html)

